# Need Suggestions for Branson trip!



## klisow (Feb 28, 2006)

We are heading down to Branson the last week in March.  We will be going with a 13, 11, 8 year-old and 2 grandparents, along with my husband and I.  

So, my question is...taking into consideration who will be traveling with us...What would everyone recommend as the best shows to take in, and good restaurants, or other ideas?  

Also were should we purchase our tickets from?

Also, my husband and I are planning to escape one evening alone.  What would you recommend we do since we won't have the rest of the family with us?

One last thing, what about golf courses?  Will they be open at this time of the year, and what is the best course to play?  

Thanks for any and all advice!

Kathleen


----------



## ruthjayne (Feb 28, 2006)

There is something for everyone in Branson.  I'm sure there are alot of locals who will chime in, but here is my 2 cents worth.

The shows are all family friendly.  You didn't say whether the children are boys or girls.  My (then) 9 year old daughter loved the Dixie Stampede and we saw the Rockettes Xmas show at the Palace.  The Dixie Stampede includes dinner and a rodeo.  They can fit a ton of people in the arena but do a good job of not making you feel too crowded.  The strange this is, is that you eat dinner with your fingers!  No silverware.  You eat during the performance so maybe they don't want anything thrown at the horses.  They never said.  It's kinda messy, but kids LOVE it.  

As far as the tickets, when we went there at Xmas, we were at the Palace for the Rockettes show.  It was maybe 30% full.  We found our seats, and the strange thing was that there were tons of empty seats between us and the stage.  Then, the usher showed up with another couple behind him, saying we were in their seats!  There were tons not taken and it was strange that there were double tickets!  The usher refered us to a manager, who happened to be an owner.  He said, always buy your tickets DIRECTLY from the venue.  There are a lot of places that sell tickets and they get messed up alot.  He took me and my starry-eyed daughter to the third row and said to Enjoy the show in Owners Tickets!  We were so close we could see their fake eyelashes.  

Years ago, we went to see Shoji Tobuji.  He's an Asian fiddler and his wife and kids join him in the act.  He's still there and packing them in!!  

I have a problem finding food that meets my description of good in that town.  There are some chains, like:  Pasta House, and some chain steak houses, but that's about it.  We were there on an owners weekend a few weeks ago and we were told about a new Italian place that's near the Welk Theater.  We went there at 8:30 pm on a Friday night and there was a 2 hour wait.  It must be really good. You might be able to make reservations here if someone can help you with the name.   Food is a little bit more pricey since it all has to be brought in.  There's no industry in this town except tourism.  We did find a nice meal at the Chateau on the Lake.  (pricey hotel on the Lake with a beautiful view.) If you go to a show and there's a dinner included, I wouldn't buy the dinner.  They are mass produced at usually some offsite location.  

The outlet malls are a good diversion.  There's a winery set up in town called Stone Hill (a Missouri brand), that I hear offers a nice tour, but the prices in the gift shop are a lot higher than the local grocery!  There is, of course, Silver Dollar City, Celebration City (their nighttime park) and the Water park. (The water park probably won't be open.)  You can get combo multi-day tickets for all of these if you check online.

There is Tablerock Lake where you can rent boats, jetskis, and even take a boat ride on a huge catamaran. There's also some great trout fishing on Lake Taneycomo.  (which is really a small river) There's also the Branson Belle, a paddlewheel boat that offers entertainment and a great boat ride.  People, especially older ones, tend to like that.  And I wouldn't dare forget the Ducks!.  They are the old land/sea vehicles that take you for a tour around town then roll down the ramp to the lake and become a boat.  Kids love it.

I don't know about the golf.  I'm sure someone else can help you.

All I can say is take your pocketbook.  It's fun, but the town is notorious for separating you from your dollars! But it truly is fun and you'll have a great time.

Ruth


----------



## libraria99 (Feb 28, 2006)

For a diverse group such as yours, I have two recommendations.  First is the Duttons, a family show.  They have a "family" show ticket where parents and all kids under 18 get in for a set price.

The second is The Haygoods, a six brother, one little sister, full of energy, dancing, singing, etc.  I'm "grandparent" age and I love to watch them.  Your kids will love them also.

Please check out www.missouribargains.com  This is a local radio station here in Missouri that gets "trade vouchers" in exchange for advertising.  You buy the vouchers online, then make your own reservation with the box office (telling them you are paying with vouchers), then pick up your actual tickets when you arrive in town by going to the box office at the theater.  Very reputable and honest.

I have also heard good reviews of a site www.branson2for1tickets.com.

If you go to www.reservebranson.com and put in your dates of travel and # of persons, it will give you a schedule list of what shows are playing on your dates.

Enjoy Branson, although it will quite likely be chilly!

Golf?  JLB is the golf Branson expert.  He'll be along, I'm sure.


----------



## Topeka Tom (Mar 1, 2006)

*"Spend" or "Arrive" last week in March?*

Bransonfest will be going on from April 4 to April 8 at the Welk Theater.  Nothing else in that week will compare.  Free shows outside, many displays, decent food (considering -- for sure it's not a dining destination) and inside you will see fifty performers over the five days. 

The inside show is Tuesday evening and every afternoon after that.  Tickets are not free but they are reasonable.

The river front development in downtown Branson was scheduled to be dedicated on April 6, although I haven't seen anything about that recently.  In fairness, I haven't been looking.  We will be there for Bransonfest, so we will either see the dedication, or we won't.   

The other radio station site, besides missouribargains.com,  is http://www.bigriverbargains.com/  Same operation, similar websites, but every now and then one has a better deal than the other.  They serve different markets, but both have lots of Branson "stuff."

You can email me for golf advice.  There are several options, from duffer friendly to challenging.  I will "get" you good advice.  My advice is tainted, since I am an unqualified duffer.    

You will enjoy Branson, even without Christmas shows.


----------



## GrampyBill (Mar 3, 2006)

See the Ralph Foster Museum at the "College of the Ozarks".  The school is about a mile from the intersection of HWY 76 and Hwy 75.  Campus is a beautiful setting with an overlook behind the chapel.  Museum is known as "The Smithsonian of the Ozarks".  Admission is only $2-$4.  Three stories of all kinds of exhibits that our family always enjoy.  Dollhouses, miniture circus, car from "The Beverly Hillbillys", stuffed birds and animals,  etc.  The campus has several other free attractions such as  a mill, jam and jelly plant, and meat processing plant.  Students operate virtually all of the activities in return for tuition. Also a giant lodge and restaurant serves as their hotel and restaurant training.


----------



## labguides (Mar 3, 2006)

I highly recommend Shoji Tubci (sorry for incorrect spelling). Two years ago, we saw his show and would definitely like to see it again.


----------



## ruthjayne (Mar 3, 2006)

These are some great ideas.  Regarding the riverfront development, we were there several weeks ago and the only thing we saw was a HUGE Parking garage.  I wouldn't hold my breath on that one!

I didn't know that the College of the Ozarks had quite the museum.  It's a very interesting college because all students attend tuition-free.  If you qualify for federal funds they assist you in setting those up, otherwise, you work.  Everyone works and it pays their tuition.  They, I think, have several "businesses" on campus.  According to their website, you attend college 15 hours and work 15 hours on campus.

"Your participation in the work program might mean spending 15 hours a week working in the Computer Center, Child Development Center, Ralph Foster Museum, McDonald Hospital, or in any of the 80 other work areas on campus. Although your studies and college work program job take priority, many students at Hard Work U find they are also able to earn supplemental income through part time employment with the many employers in nearby Hollister and Branson, Missouri."

They've been there a long time.  Something must be right.


----------



## klisow (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for all of the advice!

We are traveling with two girls  are almost 13, and 11.  Our boy is 8 years old.

We have seen the Dixie Stampede a few times in Myrtle Beach, and our children loved it, especially my oldest daughter who shows horses.  

The museum sounds like a wonderful idea, and will be placed on our 'must do' list.  Do you know if they have 'amigo' carts there?  My father has to have one to get around do to a knee problem.

We are looking forward to our departure in 2 1/2 weeks.  

Please keep the advice coming!  We want to explore all of our options.


----------



## Topeka Tom (Mar 6, 2006)

*Shifting Gears*

Sixth plus say, eighteen is the 24th.  OK, forget about Bransonfest.

Here are a few things we like to do that don't appear on the Shoji list (the list of obvious, easy ones).  Don't get me wrong, we've seen Shoji *twice*.  That will be all, however.

The fish hatchery is south on 165 near the dam.  With all those kids, you gotta do this.  Allow a little time, as there are displays to see and videos you might like to watch.  Take a fistful of quarters to buy fish food, and it will be a favorite activity, even for those pre-teens who are professionals at getting bored.  Look for the big fish that have escaped the brooding ponds.  After the kids have been to the hatchery and understand a little about trout, they may be interested in seeing some fishermen.  The place I would recommend is on the river, just a little southwest from downtown.  You will have to go downtown on 76 and track right.  There is a fishing dock just downstream from the 76 highway bridge.  It was displaced by the riverfront development.

A mile or so west of the shows, on the north side of 76, is a little state part that features explanations of the habitats and ecosystems that make up the Ozarks.  This will be a fifteen or twenty minute stop, tops, is my guess.  Still, one of those younsters might find the information more than interesting.  When we took friends there, one of them said that most of the information was taken from the doctoral dissertation of a colleague in the same biology department.  That wonderful coincidence probably won't work for you.   

Downtown Hollister is just packed with little antique shops.  There must be four of them!      That's how small downtown Hollister is.  If antiques are your thing, you've been told!

The theater near Shoji (?Omnimax?) can be fun if you pick the right shows and take advantage of the come-back admission price.  We have done that twice (four movies altogether) and we will probably do it again, if not this year, then next.

When you return, please tell us about the little gems that YOU have found.


----------



## Steve (Mar 6, 2006)

I appreciate all of the suggestions on this thread, as I am planning my first trip to Branson for Easter week. reservebranson.com is a great web site...and the prices seem to be a few dollars lower per show than the other sites I had found.  Thanks for recommending it.

So far I have planned:  Dixie Stampede, Spirit of the Dance, Branson Belle, and Branson Scenic Railroad.  No kids on this trip...just adults in 30s and my parents (in their early 70s).

Any other suggestions?  A few others I have considered include:  Hughes Brothers, Darren Romeo (is a singing magician really a good thing?  the critics I've read seem to love him), Duttons, Lowe Family, or Haygoods.  Which of these do those of you who have been like the best? (Yakov Smirnoff and Shoji Tabuchi have been ruled out.)

Thanks again for any and all suggestions!

Steve


----------



## The Conch Man (Mar 6, 2006)

[_Edited to delete inappropriate message._ Dave M, BBS Administrator]


----------



## Suzy (Mar 6, 2006)

Of the shows that I've seen, I'd recommend Shoji, Showboat Branson Belle, Dixie Stampede, and Broadway.  I've also seen the Acrobats of China, which I enjoyed, but once was enough.  They have a new theatre in Branson.  I want to see Cirque.  I also have liked the shows I've seen at the Grand Palace (Kenny Rogers, Barbara Mandrell, Vince Gill, the Rockettes).  I think it is still owned by Silver Dollar City, but I'm not sure.  You might want to see what is playing there.  Sometimes they have headliners.   

Have fun in Branson.  It's growing and always adding more attractions.

Suzy


----------



## ruthjayne (Mar 8, 2006)

How about Eureka Springs?  I hear it's a darling town with quaint antique shops.  Anyone familiar with it?  We'll be in Branson the first week of August and we're planning on swinging by there.


----------



## klisow (Mar 11, 2006)

Thank you everyone for all of your replies.  We are really looking forward to our trip.  We have narrowed down our choices for shows.  There are just so many choices.

We just hope the weather holds out.  We just want a little bit of warmth.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 20, 2006)

We just got back yesterday from a week in Branson with our 6-year-old granddaughter.  Two of the things which she really enjoyed were the "ride the Ducks" ride and the Bart Rocket show.  In past years some of our other grandkids have really liked the "Kirby Van Burch" show (magic) and the Chinese acrobats.


----------



## JLB (Mar 20, 2006)

ruthjayne said:
			
		

> How about Eureka Springs?  I hear it's a darling town with quaint antique shops.  Anyone familiar with it?  We'll be in Branson the first week of August and we're planning on swinging by there.



It's worth the trip.  It is one of the better little Victorian mountain towns around the country.  It's not as good as it once was, say 20 years ago, because a lot of the fine handcrafts have been replaced with stuff from China, but that is the same everywhere.  A couple has restored the old hotel/hotels and other sites in the area, and has stayed to manage them as a business, I believe living in the hotel.

Any interesting diversion on your way there/back is Holiday Island, ten miles north of Eureka.


----------



## JLB (Mar 20, 2006)

You'll just have to cross your fingers on that.  It could be 80, like it has been lately, or it could be like it is today, cold and blowy.  We have had two wind and hail storms in the last week, with 5 separate tornados, all the same night.  

Last night and this morning it is high winds and rain, with snow not too far to the north.




			
				klisow said:
			
		

> We just hope the weather holds out.  We just want a little bit of warmth.


----------



## ArBravesFan (Mar 20, 2006)

My wife and I and another couple just got back from Branson for a Getaway weekend.

Two meals we enjoyed were: Danna's Barbeque on 165 south (Just south of "the strip").  We had the Barbeque Pit Plate, for $19.99, four kinds of meat and enough food for a whole family.  Casual.

For your special evening meal: Go to Tony Z's Italian, near the Welk Theatre.  It is about $50 per couple and WORTH IT!

Although we didn't take in a show this time, one of our family favorites is The Legends in Concert.  Great for the whole family.

Have fun!


----------



## jmeninga (Mar 20, 2006)

*Dogwoods*

Does anyone know when the dogwood trees bloom???  John


----------



## JLB (Mar 21, 2006)

They are the last to bloom.  Our daffodils bloomed at least three weeks ago. The forsythia and pear and blooming now.  The are some white blooms in the woods, but not the dogwood yet.  A lot of blooming stuff got unbloomed in our recent storms.

The dogwood will be blooming soon, probably in the next couple of weeks.  I always equate to easter, because of their blooms being a cross.



			
				jmeninga said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the dogwood trees bloom???  John


----------



## nordicdiva (Mar 22, 2006)

Don't know if this has been posted before, but here's a good forum site that I used a lot before our trip to Branson in Dec. 2005. 

http://www.1branson.com/forum/


----------



## deanTug (Mar 22, 2006)

My family was in Branson last summer. We saw the Chinese Acrobats, went to the lumberjack show and saw the magician at the Grand Palace (Kirby VanBirch, I think). As you can see by that list, our family wasn't all that interested in the singing and dancing entertainment that abounds in Branson. Several entertainers came to our timeshare resort and put on a "come see us at the theater" presentation, and we found them all to be too corny and too ordinary.  Not to say they aren't talented, but we passed.

The acrobats are very entertaining, and all ages can appreciate their talent. The magician was very good, comparable to seeing David Copperfield much closer to the stage and at a lower price.

We were underwhelmed with the lumberjacks. Neither the show nor the food were worth the time and money spent. We were disappointed in that one, after watching lumberjack contests on TV.

Speaking of food, we ate at Danna's BBQ and thought it was delicious. It's very basic, as you order at the counter like fast food, but they bring your food to your table. For a quick, tasty meal, though, it is worthwhile. We also enjoyed the Pasta House very much. The food and service were both very good. I would also recommend the Hard Luck Diner. The food is average to good diner fare, and the prices are high (as in most places in Branson). But the entertainment is very good. The waiters and waitresses are all aspiring singers, and they have considerable talent. They sing during your meal. Very much worthwhile.

We rented a boat and toured around Tabletop Lake for two or three hours. Everyone loved it. We also visited the fish hatchery, and would strongly recommend it. The whole family will be entertained and educated at no cost. It's always nice to find something fun to do that is free or inexpensive in between the costly shows and attractions.


----------



## JLB (Mar 22, 2006)

According to the news last night, make that 36 tornadoes!   



			
				JLB said:
			
		

> We have had two wind and hail storms in the last week, with 5 separate tornados, all the same night.
> .


----------



## JLB (Mar 22, 2006)

Here's some Branson sites. I don't test them every day, so can't guarantee if they are all working. Try Missouri Bargains first. In addition, folks seem to be pleased with 2 For 1 tickets, located at 76 and Gretna.

Drop me an email when it gets closer and maybe we can go out on the lake, or play golf, or go out to lunch/dinner.

http://www.missouribargains.com/sto...&search=branson

http://www.branson.com/shows.htm

http://bransonfamilydiscounts.com/

http://www.bigriverbargains.com/

http://www.bransonconnection.com/default1.htm

http://www.bransonsilverdollarcity.com/

http://www.reservebranson.com/

http://www.bransoncritic.org/

http://www.bransoncourier.com/

http://www.1branson.com/


----------



## klisow (Mar 22, 2006)

*With the weather, is golf out of the question?*

JLB,

So, with the not so nice weather, should I tell Ron to leave the clubs at home?  

I hope we get a few decent days of weather.  Then again, it will be better than staying at home.

Thanks everyone for the continued advice, only two more days and we will be on our way.


----------



## JLB (Mar 22, 2006)

Bring 'em anyway.

We're only supposed to have light snow tonight.  Really!

Our average temp is supposed to be 60 and I only saw one of those in the 7-day forecast.


----------



## Neal B. (Mar 24, 2006)

With girls of that age, you really should see The Haygoods. It is an awesome show that all of the family would enjoy, I promise you! Just make sure you get your tickets now as every show sells out!


----------



## JLB (Mar 24, 2006)

In about four hours we will be heading out for what has become an annual tradition, the season opener at Mickey Gilley's.  We will be there in the VIP 4th row with our Great Aunt and Great Uncle.  He (not Mickey) just called to remind us.

Oh boy!


----------



## Topeka Tom (Mar 25, 2006)

*Second Best!*

And for the rest of us, residentially challenged, folks, Bransonfest starts in a long week.  I just saw the latest lineup and, by golly, there are going to be a lot of shows on the docket!

Who ever doubted it?

When will TUGboat rides commence, Jim????  Enquiring minds want to know.

Topeka Tom


----------



## JLB (Mar 25, 2006)

Topeka Tom said:
			
		

> When will TUGboat rides commence, Jim????  Enquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Topeka Tom



What's down in the water is up in the air.

Yesterday the head of the Corps said they will be out an inspected our private dock, maybe in the next week.  We want that done before we move the boat and lift from the old dock.

1/2 hour ago I received an email from retired cop/assistant bully/project leader that our boat and lift need to be out of the old dock by Wednesday.  I told him to contact the compnay building the new community dock, that they are supposed to come out and move our lift before they move the new dock into place.

So, until I hear from others I don't know what is going on for sure.

Gilley had a new show, using Urban Cowboy graphics on the backdrop.


----------



## shagnut (Mar 25, 2006)

*JLB, the VIP*

How do you get such wonderful tickets? I know who to contact when I get there again. I'll bring a bucket of chicken for a boat ride!! shaggy


----------



## JLB (Mar 26, 2006)

shagnut said:
			
		

> How do you get such wonderful tickets?



Clean living, honesty, humility, moderation, charming personality, always a team player, kindness, considerate of others . . .


----------



## shagnut (Mar 26, 2006)

In other words, a butt kiss-- !!   I can't wait to come down and meet you and your lovely wife, see the shows, and ride in the boat.  shaggy


----------



## JLB (Mar 27, 2006)

We'll be here unless we get run off~~~which is a real possibility.    



			
				shagnut said:
			
		

> In other words, a butt kiss-- !!   I can't wait to come down and meet you and your lovely wife, see the shows, and ride in the boat.  shaggy


----------



## klisow (Apr 3, 2006)

*We Are Back!*

Wow, what a wonderful week we had while down in Branson!  

I just want to say thank you for everyone's wonderful suggestions.  We did as much as we could while there, but will return if the future to do more.

These are just a few of the things we took in.  We started our trip with a visit to SDC.  I must say that is one of the nicest parks with a little bit of everything, for everyone. We visited the fish hatchery and the kids loved it.  My son had a blast feeding the fish.  We also took in the museum at the College of the Ozarks.  What a beautiful place the campus is.  My father, especially, enjoyed the museum.  He would have stayed all day.  Of course we went up to the Shepard of the Hills Tower and had a look around.  

We took in a few shows while we were there.  We revisited the Dixie Stampede.  We have seen it in Myrtle Beach, and went again in Branson.  We also went to see Darren Romeo.  My oldest daughter fell in love with him.  He was a great performer.  My mom was brought up on stage for one part of the show.  

The next evening we went to see the Haygoods.  My daughter, once again, was amused with all of these talented young men.  I must say, this was a super show too.  We would definately go back and see both of these shows again. I don't know how we could have done better.

We stayed at the Fairfield Meadows resort.  That was beautiful, with the exception of the people above us who had ZERO consideration for the people below them.  Not to mention, they were nocturnal!  What do you do about people like this???  They were so rude.

Anyways, thanks again to everyone for all of the wonderful suggestions.  We had a great week!


----------



## JLB (Apr 3, 2006)

I feel bad that last week was such a crunch week with stuff we have going on.  After all the planning I hoped we could get together.

Make it a point to come and visit next time you're here.  If it's summer we can spend a day boating and swimming and stuff.

I kid about Minnesota, how I used to spend a month there two weekends a year and how they have four seasons~~~Winter, Winter, Winter and Construction~~~but I really do miss going there and doing shows at the Fairgrounds.


----------



## Princess Sunflower (Apr 20, 2006)

My hubby and I are in our late 40's early 50's. When I mentioned to a co-worker who is a few years older than me about going to Branson she said she knows she's gotten old when she plans to go to Branson. She said that mostly a senior citizen crowd flocks to Branson. From what everyone has written here that doesn't sound like the case. It sounds like Branson is a little like Las Vegas minus the gambling. So just was is the deal in Branson then?


----------



## JLB (Apr 20, 2006)

There's other things Vegas has that Branson doesn't besides gambling.   

Branson has several seasons.

January-March:  Closed.  Very few shows open and a lot of empty parking lots.

March-May:  Spring.  SDC has Family Spring Break in March, which was added last year to get folks into the park 2 weeks earlier.  It includes a Christian Youth Weekend, which Topeka Tom, Topeka Barb Jenny and I hit on that Sunday.  There were thousands of youngins and their chaperones attending hourly worship service in the amphitheater, starting at 8:00 AM.

We also get a decent Spring crowd from northerly states and Canada, getting in some early golf or fishing, plus the shows.

The summer months are the big family months, with the lake and the amusements parks, etc. being a big draw.  Toward the end of summer some of the shows take a hiatus to get ready for their biggest season. . .

Which is Tourist Bus season.  Branson is the #1 tour bus destination in the world.  This is *VERY* big.  Each year the tourism people here have a program where they invite in all the travel agents from around the country.  They have many of the shows come in and do 15 minutes each.  They invite locals to fill the theater and we have gone to that.  The shows would likely not make it and Branson would not be an attraction if it weren't for this, and this is what you are thinking of.

Ozark Mountain Christmas.  Nov. 1 until whenever everyone closes.  This is getting to be VERY big also.  Everything around revamps what they do and puts on their Christmas finest for two months.  I don't know of a more beautiful area than branson at Christmas.

The activities director at Fairfield said their biggest season are Fall and Christmas.

Branson offers five local golf courses, a 42000 acre lake and a separate cold-water trout lake, attractions like Bass Pro, Silver Dollar City, the Branson Belle, the new Branson Landing, three outlet malls, a fish hatchery, Big Cedar Lodge, Dogwood Canyon, and more than 100 shows and other attractions.

Click on some of the links in #24 and see.

Oh yeah, the TUGboat has been moved to it's single-family dwelling, out of the the dreadful boat condo, so picnic dinner on the dock and boat rides are again available.  Use my email.

Branson is as fun and entertaining as each visitor will allow it to be.  Preconceived notions can stand in the way of that for some people.




			
				Princess Sunflower said:
			
		

> My hubby and I are in our late 40's early 50's. When I mentioned to a co-worker who is a few years older than me about going to Branson she said she knows she's gotten old when she plans to go to Branson. She said that mostly a senior citizen crowd flocks to Branson. From what everyone has written here that doesn't sound like the case. It sounds like Branson is a little like Las Vegas minus the gambling. So just was is the deal in Branson then?


----------



## breezylawn (May 18, 2006)

:whoopie: All of the shows in Branson are family friendly and can't be beat.  We like them even better than the Vegas shows.  But, for a theme park, Silver Dollar City is amazing!!!  Don't miss that.  Branson is just plain fun.
And ride the Ducks!


----------

